# Genie not connecting to internet



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I've had a Genie HR44 for a few months now and never had any trouble with it connecting to the internet until recently... it's connected via Ethernet. Lately randomly it says it's not connected and usually if I reboot the Genie it re-connects.

I just used On Demand a few days ago and it worked fine but today I can't get it to connect even after rebooting. When I "Run System Test" it fails and comes up with two errors.

I did switch routers a couple of days ago so don't know if that would make a difference but I had the connection issue with my old router also. This has been going on for maybe 2 or 3 weeks and up until then everything has worked fine.

Any ideas what might be going on?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you switched your router, reboot anything that may have a dhcp address or for kicks, reboot everything. Some routers are particular about letting things on to the internet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mccoady said:


> When I "Run System Test" it fails and comes up with two errors.
> 
> Any ideas what might be going on?


It would help if you post that information


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok peds this is what I get:

2 Tests Failed
Diagnostic Code: 71-95-136

1. Cannot Detect Internet
2. Cannot Detect Wireless Network

Then if I go to "Connect Now" I get "Unable to start Network Services" (818)

I've tried different Ethernet connections and cables and it makes no difference with the Genie. I do have wired and wireless connections to several other devices and they all connect find to the internet.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

If nothing changed and this started out of the blue and there is nothing wrong with the hr, it's possible the hr was moved or something was moved between it and the router to drop signal strength, keep in mind there are antennas involved, or.... If you live near neighbors they could have added something wireless that uses the same channel. This is why I wired but I know it's not possible for everyone. One more thing to check is when the last software update occurred I system settings, I think it was updated about the same time this started.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok I got it to connect by running the network setup again possibly the last software wiped the network setup. When I went through the setup again I had to connect via wireless even though I have an Ethernet cable connected.

The network settings show the Ethernet deactivated and rebooting the Genie didn't change anything. How can I get it to use the Ethernet?

You know when the D* installer first set this up I remember him having to put in my wireless password even with the Ethernet cable connected. I just assumed once he plugged in the Ethernet cable it overrode the Wi-Fi connection but maybe I've been using the latter all along and didn't know it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mccoady said:


> Ok I got it to connect by running the network setup again possibly the last software wiped the network setup. When I went through the setup again I had to connect via wireless even though I have an Ethernet cable connected.
> 
> The network settings show the Ethernet deactivated and rebooting the Genie didn't change anything. How can I get it to use the Ethernet?
> 
> You know when the D* installer first set this up I remember him having to put in my wireless password even with the Ethernet cable connected. I just assumed once he plugged in the Ethernet cable it overrode the Wi-Fi connection but maybe I've been using the latter all along and didn't know it.


If wireless connected even with the ethernet cable, this could be a sing of that cable not having a good connection. What happens if you connect a laptop (with WiFi off) to that same cable, can you get online?


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> If wireless connected even with the ethernet cable, this could be a sing of that cable not having a good connection. What happens if you connect a laptop (with WiFi off) to that same cable, can you get online?


I had already tried that I took the Ethernet cable that is run to my tv and ran it to the Genie but same thing still connected via Wi-Fi. Once you hook up an Ethernet cable to the Genie should it automatically trigger it to run off of it?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mccoady said:


> Once you hook up an Ethernet cable to the Genie should it automatically trigger it to run off of it?


NO, you need to "restore defaults"


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> NO, you need to "restore defaults"


Thanks I never knew that it works now!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mccoady said:


> Thanks I never knew that it works now!


Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------

